# a row of goats



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

the fence feeders are working well. i am tying joker up during meals so he can't bully the smaller goats. i'll probably have to do some modifications if we get a lot of snow but for now...



















it's really hard to get a picture of t-bone because he always insists on being right on top of me! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like that idea.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...cute!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice! Looks like it's working fine. Love the goaties too! T-Bone is adorable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like a nice successful feeding time!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks Great


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I wish my goats where smart enough to eat like that. :roll: They would all crowd around one dish and ram each other.


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

TexasRanger said:


> I wish my goats where smart enough to eat like that. :roll: They would all crowd around one dish and ram each other.


LOL! you have described the first few seconds of feeding time to a 't'! the little goats still crowd around the first feeder i pour grain in but once i have all the feeders full, they each find their spot and there is peace again. 

the biggest problem i had when i was feeding out of rubber tubs on the ground was that *I* was the one getting rammed every time i walked in with a bucket of grain. i have two artificial hips and had back surgery a few months ago. the last thing i need is to have 6 rambunctious goats head-butting me! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumb:


----------

